# Bulls trade



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

If the trade with the Bulls goes through and we get Williams or Robinson what do you guys think?
I dont mind getting Williams, since Georgetown hes been one of those energy players, and i think if he runs the floor with Marbury, the Knicks transition game will pick up. 
Robinson reminds me of TT, a SF who has all this upside that hasnt come to fruition. I dont understand the point in accepting him for the fact that there would be a glut of guys playing the same 2 positions.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

It's still unclear who we'd be giving up, but I think JYD and Erob are likely to be of more value to us than some of the names we reportedly may be giving them. One wonders if Pax could be so dumb.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> It's still unclear who we'd be giving up, but I think JYD and Erob are likely to be of more value to us than some of the names we reportedly may be giving them. One wonders if Pax could be so dumb.


Yep Pax & IT
=
Dumb & Dumber

There had better not be a Moochie in the deal or the conversations over, only one player but soo much hate, he's a dealbreaker!

And Denver has gotten involved in this , they are well under the cap and Kiki is a very skilled GM, so this dalliance might soon be over.

As tough as this sounds, most Chicago fans would MUCH rather lose Jamal for nothing, than take back the steaming pile of crap that has been reported. 
Pax should just match, if the trade return is going to hurt his team, he owes exactly shat to Crawford and Goodwin, Jamal can always play for the QO of 3.5 and become unrestricted next year if (they) get too publically disappointed.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

5 stars for using the word "dalliance" on this board.

Hey spin, how can you be 44 and born in '69?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> It's still unclear who we'd be giving up, but I think JYD and Erob are likely to be of more value to us than some of the names we reportedly may be giving them. One wonders if Pax could be so dumb.


JYD sure just look past the contract.

Erob - **** no. That guy is a waste.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 5 stars for using the word "dalliance" on this board.
> 
> Hey spin, how can you be 44 and born in '69? [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That's not what your profile says. 

Who to believe...


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Well if it makes things easier...

I sat next to your GM in room #124, in John Seno's Business Economics class. 
By the way, his old nickname was Tusk before Zeke.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Ha. How was he in class. Now that he's GM I hope he passed his econ class. How tall is he really - 5'10"? 6'0?.

One can only imagine where the name Tusk came from...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Yep Pax & IT=Dumb&Dumber


:yes:


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Ha. How was he in class. Now that he's GM I hope he passed his econ class. How tall is he really - 5'10"? 6'0?.
> 
> One can only imagine where the name Tusk came from...


FWIW,

IT was a good student, mostly A's + B's.

He's 6'0, but you can bet he can still jam, he had big lift. I always thought he retired too early.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He retired at 32 with injuries, right?

Probably hopes Allan Houston will do the same.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Looks like this deal off.

Pax will not take any deal that includes the Mooch, call it hating but I wish he felt the same way about ShanDONE.

Heres the thing; almost nobody in Chicago cares or cared what happened to Jamal in this process, no love at all. IT was the only bidder so far for his services, so some of the reported deals seemed completely stupid, why would you compete with yourself. He has yet to have any other offers or meetings with any other teams. He fired Goodwin as his agent a year ago, then took him back about 3 months ago, look for the cycle to repeat again.

Its a shame really, but I think the league is still a little leary of his re-constucted knee (he shredded his ACL at hoops the gym 2 years ago), and making a long-term commitment. Or the fact he has never been on a winning team could play into his perception. Guys, hes good some nights and crappy the next, I think what you see is what you get, a good 3rd or 4th option that can backup the point.

Prediction: he resigns with the Bulls on a matched offer at or slightly above the MLE, closer to Q's deal with Denver.

Oh one more thing, we dont care in Chicago if this makes him happy or unhappy, just be a pro and do your damn job. He is much easier to deal later with a more reasonable contract, so downside risk is almost non-existent.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm starting to think that the reason Isiah wants to pay Crawford so much is to put him in the range where he becomes a BYC player. When that happens the trading team (CHI) only takes back 1/2 his first year salary in trade. Thus, if Pax wants to move JYD and E-rob too it means he needs to take on increasingly more expensive players from the Knicks, thus necessitating the likes of Shandon and Moochie be involved. In so doing, Isiah pays money to someone he likes rather than one he doesn't, and frees up roster spots for kids he wants to bring aboard, like Ariza, DJ, and Barrett. It's the BYC aspect of the deal that has made it so convoluted and large.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Oak, I agree with you.

When you have to pull a 9 player trade to get your guy, chances are strong that somebody will feel shortchanged and kill the deal.


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

from what I've heard, Isaih wants Craw to make more money than the Bulls would like, so as to put Moochie in the trade. I think right now, IT should get Craw here. The way Houstons talking about his knee, I dont think we should waste our time worrying about Moochie's contract.
If we want get Craw, what do you guys think about Rodney White, I think hes a FA.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

White's a good prospect too. I don't know if he can play 2 guard though.


----------

